# Digitrax CV reading issues!!



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Ok having a problem!! Digitrax Zephyr DCS51 with Soundtraxx PTB100 attached for programming. cannot get 3 digit CV's to come up on screen. With program track set to direct then CV button pressed D000 shows up then try to type in a 3 digit CV and only first two numbers come up when 3rd number pushed it reverts to a single digit CV. What is the problem here. Please help!!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't have any experience of the DCS51 but on my NCE you have to set the short address before you can put in the long address, maybe that's what's happening here. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Its not the loco address thats the problem!! It's the CV not being able to type in 3 digit. You type in 1st 2 numbers which shows on display but when u go to type 3rd number in the 1st 2 digits disappear and u are just left with the 3rd number.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Pat, if you don't get a good answer from someone here, call Digitrax tech support. I did once, and got a friendly helpful operator. Turns out the problem was one of my own stupidity and not having read enough of the manual before I tried working a locomotive. Good luck.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I think you may have a defective DCS51,I've programmed CVs with the exact same setup and had no problems at all.Email Digitrax about this,they're very helpful and respond on short delay,usually same or next day.


----------

